# Center Channel suggestions



## Macattack (Mar 20, 2013)

I am jumping in after joining about 25 minutes ago...

I am looking to upgrade my center channel (old Energy C?1) now that I am not limited by what will fit into a specific cabinent space and looking for suggestions besides the Revels...

My mains are Revel F52s. Budget target <$750... 

TIA

Macattack


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Macattack said:


> I am jumping in after joining about 25 minutes ago...
> 
> I am looking to upgrade my center channel (old Energy C?1) now that I am not limited by what will fit into a specific cabinent space and looking for suggestions besides the Revels...
> 
> ...


Why other than Revels? Revels are the most likely to match Revels and you should have a very strong reason for getting something other than a Revel center channel.


----------



## Macattack (Mar 20, 2013)

Fully agree that the C52 is the ideal, by design, companion. My only (albeit somewhat weak) reason is the cost and I have not seen any available used. On Ebay I see them for $1500 but don't really want to go there.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am no expert here, but would it make sense to go with a less costly Revel center? They should still match from a timbre standpoint, shouldn't they?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If not Revel then I would go with one of the other Harman International companies. Infinity or JBL. That being said, have you looked on Audiogon for a used or demo Revel? Also MSS HiFi has some amazing deals and carries a large assortment of high end audio brands. Especially with the CC, using the same brand is especially important and if not that then the closest possible tweeter design which brings me back to using one of the sister companies.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

ALMFamily said:


> I am no expert here, but would it make sense to go with a less costly Revel center? They should still match from a timbre standpoint, shouldn't they?


I would think so and a good alternative.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I would think so and a good alternative.


I saw a few on eBay, and all were less than $750 should the OP choose to go that route. Alternatively, they may be less than $750 new.


----------



## Macattack (Mar 20, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> I saw a few on eBay, and all were less than $750 should the OP choose to go that route. Alternatively, they may be less than $750 new.


All I see now on the gon and ebay are C52's for 1500. There are C12's Concerto's for less than 300. I have been investing in my 2 channel set up recently so much prefer the C12 prices  A used F52 for 750 would get my interest quickly. I will keep looking. This is a journey not a sprint.

Thanks everyone. You all simply got me back to what I already knew. The C52 is the right choice.


----------

